# What works for me



## MrGreen (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi there friends,

I read most of your post and what helps you get better, and I wanted to share what helps me, my dp doesnt come from the use of illegal drugs, aparently it was traumatic (life treatning) acidents that made my dp (I think pills I used to take due to anxiety and agressive reactions helped it too tough, at this level I dont really know how you can separate recreative drugs from medical drugs, so what I used to take was xanax and some other sedative pills)
So I keep all that is pills and medical stuff to the side and I dont take anything for my dp or anything else related, and what works for me, and makes me feel better is to feel Im retaking control back on my life, that means selfcontrol and discipline, I dont mean waking up everyday at the same hour and doing the same things (actually routine makes it worse for me) that is, if you have any addiction, anything you feel its hurting you (and Im not talking about drugs or alchool) I mean for exemple gambling, tics (like bitting your nails, or rubing your hands), eating a lot, computer games, or anything that you feel is hurting you and not letting you live life like you know you should, everything that is an excess, try to take control over it, show yourself you can do it, show yourself you have an attitude towards life and everyday situations, keep the bad toughts apart, close your eyes and fight it, fight everything that hurts you.
Also if you have friends or family, or if your married, talk alot to people, when they are trustable tell them how your feeling and have fun, try to enjoy what you do, take walks, socialise, and never be afraid to be who you are, dont ever feel like your less than anyone, you deserve everything you want and aspire to get.
Self confidence and self control is the key for me.

I hope it helps you.
Feel free to ask me anything you feel like it.

Regards.


----------

